# Ne charge plus. LED du chargeur vert clair.



## Lpanthers (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, des idées concernant ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, merci de détailler et d'illustrer ton cas de figure.

N'étant pas devins, nous ne pouvons deviner de quelle machine il s'agit, ce qui est arrivé avant et après, qu'est-ce que "vert clair" (photo?)...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Essayer une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## soapz (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si tu as réussi à régler ton problème en tout cas moi ça m'est arrivé trois fois.
Donc si tu n'as plus la garantie et que la réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) n'a rien donné voilà comment procéder.

Sans charge retourne ton macbook pro dévisse le retire soigneusement la batterie qui est retenue par 3 vis. Branche la charge il réagit et se met en vert pétant comme d'habitude.

Retourne le mac allume le tu verras inscrit en haut à gauche une icône de batterie barrée. ferme le capot retourne le mac réinsère la batterie sans éteindre ni débrancher le mac. referme le. Là tu verras en haut à gauche marqué "aucune recharge" pas e soucis redémarre le mac là ton chargeur va s'allumer orange et voilà le tour est joué.

Un conseil ne laisse jamais ta batterie se vider .


----------

